# Lietotāju Izstrādājumi >  Malkas skaldāmais

## Tārps

Zinu, ka daudzi elektroniķi vēl izmanto malkas apkuri, tādēļ vēlos parādīt savu šīsvasaras ražojumu. Ar to jau saskaldīts ap 12 steri malkas, un prieks strādāt, jo zaraināks bluķis, jo lielāks prieks.[attachment=0:3qw1gzyl]Skaldāmais.jpg[/attachment:3qw1gzyl]

----------


## JDat

wtf?  :: 
ieliec kaut kur video, ja vari.  :: 
Domāju ka ir vērts redzēt darbībā.

Tā teikt: gudri cirst nav malku dirst.  :: 

+1 no manis par ideju.  ::

----------


## marizo

Ir jau labs!

Hidrosūknis no kā? Cik izmaksāja?

----------


## Slowmo

:: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1HZztie5ac

----------


## Slowmo

Šovasar vītols vecs vītols pagalmā nokrita. Šāds veķis būtu lieti noderējis, jo bluķīši vēl lielāki kā šie  ::  Knapi pavelt, kur nu vēl pacelt. Elles darbs saskaldīt.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wnnRtwPxNK0&NR=1

----------


## abergs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GnZUk...eature=related
Šitādu arī saliku, tikai pārējie nez kāpēc negrib atrasties tuvumā...  ::

----------


## bbarda

Ne jau par velti saka ka slinkums dzen pasaules progresu straujiem soļiem uz priekšu.Labs aparātiņš.

----------


## Tārps

Nu priekš sajūsminātās publikas publicēšu vēl vienu ierīci, kura izgatavota gadu atpakaļ. Visus zarus no dārza vai meža iespējams pārvērst nosacītā šķeldā un centrālapkures krāsnī sadedzināt.

----------


## Tārps

[attachment=0:m90pkzu3]IM008256.JPG[/attachment:m90pkzu3][attachment=1:m90pkzu3]IM008255.JPG[/attachment:m90pkzu3]

----------


## marizo

Tārps, rādi vēl, kas Tev saimniecībā!
/publika lauž krēslus!/

----------


## Zigis

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GnZUk...eature=related
> Šitādu arī saliku, tikai pārējie nez kāpēc negrib atrasties tuvumā...


 A kas tas par rievaino konusu? kaut kāds gatavs instruments?

----------


## abergs

Speciali pasūtīju virpotāju kantorī no rūdīta tērauda. Tās rievas ir spirāle kā skrūve.

----------


## kaadzis

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GnZUk...eature=related
> Šitādu arī saliku, tikai pārējie nez kāpēc negrib atrasties tuvumā... 
> 
> 
>  A kas tas par rievaino konusu? kaut kāds gatavs instruments?


 tas ir konuss, kuram virsū ir tāda, kā vītne! viņš tā kā urbjās kokā un dēļ konusa plēš pušu!  ::

----------


## bbarda

Nu te ir mans mākslas darbs,nav pilnība bet pašam materiālam pietiek.[attachment=1:2gt55lbz]Attēls021.jpg[/attachment:2gt55lbz]

----------


## Slowmo

Smuks lentzāģis. Cik var saprast, pats zāģis tiek stumts pa sliedēm, bet baļķis stāv uz vietas, ne?

----------


## bbarda

> Smuks lentzāģis. Cik var saprast, pats zāģis tiek stumts pa sliedēm, bet baļķis stāv uz vietas, ne?


 Jā tā ir,nekas dižš 1200w.Galds sastāv no 7 posmiem izjaucams,visu var sakrāmēt vieglā auto bagažniekā.Bija doma taisīt pašbraucošu bet apstājāsmateriālo apstākļu dēļ.

----------


## defs

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1HZztie5ac


 Romiešu kara rati  ::

----------


## osscar

smuki verķi  ::  Aberks ZF ģenģis  ar labs (blakus topikā )- kā parasti  ::  

Abergs - cik tev tas motors jaudīgs ? atradu ss.lv vīriņu, kurš izgatavo tos konusus, gribu sev tādu verķi sameistarot, citādi cirvi cilāt jau apnicis  ::

----------


## abergs

> cik tev tas motors jaudīgs ?


 Pa svētkiem aizbraukšu apskatīšos precīzi. No pieredzes prasītos mazāk apgriezienu (1400 vai pat vēl mazāk).

----------


## abergs

> Nu priekš sajūsminātās publikas publicēšu vēl vienu ierīci, kura izgatavota gadu atpakaļ


 Vai nevarētu smalkāku bildi tieši griezejmehanismam? Arī zari aktuala problema...

----------


## Tārps

Vispār iekārta zaru smalcināšanai vienkārša. Tā motors (2,2 kW 1400 apgr.) un reduktors no kolhozu laiku mēslu transportieri ( nu tie , kas slīpi rēgojās ārā no katras fermas) . Tādēļ arī tas robainais ritenis- agrāk zobrats ķēdei, pie kura vienkārši ar distanci pieskrūvēts nazis (vispār divi kopā salikti zāles smalcinātāja naži, bet ja taisītu vēlreiz, tad izmantotu arkla lemesi, kā skaldītājam). No protams, pie tā priekšgaldiņa arī pieskrūvēts otrs nazis, bet tam nav lielas nozīmes ,jo izvirzījums tikai 5 mm. 
   Griež normāli līdz 4 cm resnus, bet var arī nedaudz resnākus, ja zaļi. Vislabāk tomēr sakraut kaudzē, lai nedaudz apžūst un tad vasarā īstais laiks. Pat kaukāza plūmes dzeloņainās, kad sasmalcina, tad arī dzeloņi aplausti, ceriņus, ābeļu zarus.
   Ar video nelielas grūtības, jo vienīgi mobīlais, bet tur nekādas labās filmas nebūs. Pamēģināšu ar laptopu, bet nesolu. Ja īpaši interesē kādi mezgli, tad bildes gan nav problēmu sabildēt.

----------


## abergs

Paldies! Tapa viss skaidrs.  ::

----------


## abergs

> Abergs - cik tev tas motors jaudīgs ?


 1,7 kW 1450 RPM, tikai par vāju resnākim klučiem - sprūst  ::  
Vajag vai nu 2x jaudīgāku, vai jātaisa pārnesums 2:1.
[attachment=0:1msfcj0k]skaldītājs.JPG[/attachment:1msfcj0k]

----------


## Helis

Njā sen nebiju bijis forumā, bet nu šitas bija tā vērts. Gandrīz no krēsla nojaucos lejā   ::   ::   ::

----------


## next

Interesanti vai kautkur ir zinjas par traumatismu shitaas uzpariktes lietojot.

----------


## Didzis

Ar cirvi pirkstus noteikti vairāk cilvēku nocirtuši, kā uz tā konusa "uzsēdušies"  ::  . Es arī visu laiku štukoju malkas pēšamo uztaisīt. Cik esmu redzejis, tad vislabāk darbojas tie konusi, kuri tiek piedzīti caur reduktoru. Arī 900 apgriezienu motors ir bišku par ātru. Ne par velti tas plēsējs uz autiņa riteņa tik labi darbojas, jo apgriezieni mazi. Ja apgriezieni mazi, tad nevajag  lielu jaudu un vajadzētu pietikt pat ar vienfāzu motoru.

----------


## Tārps

Viss jau ir ļoti labi, līdz brīdim, kad skaista alkšņa vai bērza kluča vietā parādās īsts zaru kamols. Esmu redzējis, kā tad tas nosprūst uz konusa . Visi klātesošie attīsta apbrīnojamu attālināšanās ātrmu.

   bet šeit gan ir diezgan labi (un malā ir vēl citi. es arī tur smēlos tehniskas idejas) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjOUk3Hh ... re=related

----------


## heinrx

> Nu te ir mans mākslas darbs,nav pilnība bet pašam materiālam pietiek.[attachment=1:306unpvy]Attēls021.jpg[/attachment:306unpvy]


 tie diski pa kuriem lenta griežas gadījumā nav no kāda cccp kombaina?Kāds viņiem diametrs?

----------


## bbarda

Tie diski ir paštaisīti,pa vidu redzams aplis bij pirmais diska izmērs bet bija problēmas ar lentām,ātri nolietojās un sāka plaisāt,tagadējais mērs ir 350mm,bet lentas jāasina tikai ar dimanta ripām,savādāk arī paīs mūžš.

----------


## juris90

> [attachment=0:1w4zxdgh]IM008256.JPG[/attachment:1w4zxdgh][attachment=1:1w4zxdgh]IM008255.JPG[/attachment:1w4zxdgh]


 jautājums ar kādu principu šķeldotājs darbojas? zari tiek likti zobrata caurumos iekšā?

----------


## Tārps

Darbības princips gluži kā vecaistēvs ar cirvi. Nu vienkārši ņem zaru un liek uz tā priekšgaldiņa ( cik nu tālu gribas un var), tad nāk rotējošais nazis un daļēji nogriež, daļēji nolauž gabaliņu, kamēr nazis griežas apkārt, zaru pagrūž uz priekšu. Nu apmēram reizi sekundē.

   Patreiz esmu Šveicē. Kad būšu mājās, uztaisīšu video. 
   Jā, prieks skatīties šeit uz cilvēkiem, kas ir laipni, priecīgi un nav rūpju nomākti , kā LV.

----------


## heinrx

princips šāds ?-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjOUk3Hh ... re=related

----------


## juris90

> Darbības princips gluži kā vecaistēvs ar cirvi. Nu vienkārši ņem zaru un liek uz tā priekšgaldiņa ( cik nu tālu gribas un var), tad nāk rotējošais nazis un daļēji nogriež, daļēji nolauž gabaliņu, kamēr nazis griežas apkārt, zaru pagrūž uz priekšu. Nu apmēram reizi sekundē.
> 
>    Patreiz esmu Šveicē. Kad būšu mājās, uztaisīšu video. 
>    Jā, prieks skatīties šeit uz cilvēkiem, kas ir laipni, priecīgi un nav rūpju nomākti , kā LV.


 cik es pētiju tavu aparātu tad vinjā tu zarus liec perpendikulāri tam zobratam, bet efektivak nav likt slipa leņķī lai nav perpendikulāri koka  šķiedrai vai ari tā tiek darits??, kaut gan man izskatas ka var tikai taisni likt zarus iekšā.
man pašam sen ir plāns uztaisit sķeldotāju, jau izdomats ari ir , bet nav kad pieķerties, ir doma izmantot tikai motoru ar skriemeli un uz skriemeļa biezu nazi un to visu salikt kastē un no naža nuses uztaisit no melnā finiera tādu kā tuneli, pa kuru bāzt zarus iekšā, ir ari reduktors ar motoru sagādās no psrs bīdāmajiem vārtiem, tik tagad experimentu rezultata jauizdomā kā sanak atrak ar vai bez reduktora šķeldot, ar reduktoru būs lēnāk bet nebūs bīstami, bet bez reduktora varētu būt ātriu, bet bīstami, ja lūzt nazis, nazis ari jau ir gatavs.

----------


## rezistors1

Ar tādu malkas skaldāmo, ar konisku uzgali ir ideāli skaldīt, tikai labi var atrauties.
Cik skatijos bildes, tad nevienam skaldāmajam neredzēju atpakaļgaitu.
Tad radās jautājums, reizēm sanāk skaldīt sasutušu ozolu vai ko taml, kad nosprūst konus, veči riņķī skrien ar RORENI ?  ::  
Tādā gadījumā vajag paredzēt, ka motoram vajag pogu, kuru nospiežot, motors griezīsies pretējā virzienā.
Konusu var uztaisīt jebkurš virpotājs, kurš kaut cik sajēdz no materiāla .

----------


## Tārps

Paskaties šo  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjOUk3Hh ... re=related  , tur ir gan skrūve gan ļoti interesants šķeldotājs.

----------


## rezistors1

> Paskaties šo  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjOUk3Hh ... re=related  , tur ir gan skrūve gan ļoti interesants šķeldotājs.


 Šitais ir jāpatentē un jātirgo malkas plačiem, jo ideja ir zelta vērta !  ::  
Vienīgais pie tā konusa ātruma būtu jāpiestrādā, tādu nebiju iedomājies !  ::

----------

